# Tank decisions



## Vape_Da_Ape (13/9/16)

hi guys its me again lol 

so it has come down to the rx200s mod for me , i scheme its best bang for buck in the good wattage mods so far , 

next up is tank decisions , i do not want to rebuild coils and what what , so im looking at the smok v8 or the mini , the geekvape eagle top , or the limitless xl maybe 

but now theres some leaking issues on the XL and the eagle so im not sure hey this is all confusing as to what tank would suite me, we all want the best of both i guess flavour and clouds but then again that would meana thirsty tank

i have tried the limitless xl on a triade mod and it was great hey , i was reading now and the eagle is also good .

does any of you have the above tanks and mods set ups that could assist on guiding me in the right direction


----------



## boxerulez (13/9/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> i do not want to rebuild coils and what what ,
> 
> but now theres some leaking issues on the XL and



The prebuils C4's do not leak. I think @Rob Fisher just had a dud. My factory coil never leaked 1 dribble even.

It is the RBA decks that are a pain to wick and then dribble a little.


Have had over 15 tanks through my C4 now (Finished a 100ml Milky in it basically) and no leaks. No dry hits and no other complaints.

Washed it out in some vodka and let it dry, and now using PB3 in it, still awesome.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (13/9/16)

hey what is a c4 bud


----------



## PsyCLown (13/9/16)

I have tried all but the XL tank.

The Eagle is not bad, however you will need to rewick your coils so it is not as simple as just putting in a new coil.
The TFV8 is a pretty awesome tank, I like it and wouldn't mind one. It guzzles juice though I have heard.

The XL I cannot comment on.


----------



## therazia (13/9/16)

The XL is quite a beast in it's own regard. Sure the RBA deck is tricky but once you've got the hang of it you're set to enjoy it.

The default coil lasted me quite a while and I vaped it up to 180 watts sometimes. 

Can not comment on the eagle but the Uwell Crown is still a winner in my book.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (13/9/16)

is the uwell crown as easy to use like the tfv8


----------



## Scissorhands (13/9/16)

The tfv8 will introduce you to wrapping your own coils once the pre made coils are finished , you will realise how easy and cost effective it actually is . . . Then when your vape budget is blown to pieces due to the thirst of modern tanks you will venture into DIY . . . With all the hard earned cash you saved from building and DIY you will buy countless Rtas in search of the perfect vape. At least that was my story with the tfv4 at the start of this year

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Baker (13/9/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> is the uwell crown as easy to use like the tfv8



I can't imagine anything being easier than the Uwell Crown - I have 3 of them.

The only thing u need is patience when priming the coil. Awesome flavor and clouds, easy top fill, and no leaks. I'm pretty sure the coils last longer than any other stock cotton coils on the market (if primed properly).

Definite winner!


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/9/16)

I have the TFV8 and the mini and they are both excellent tanks but I recently also purchased the Freemax Starre Pure and it beats any sub ohm tank I have vaped on for flavour. I have owned most of the good ones including the Crown, Eagle, TFV4, Melo3 etc.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker (13/9/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I have the TFV8 and the mini and they are both excellent tanks but I recently also purchased the Freemax Starre Pure and it beats any sub ohm tank I have vaped on for flavour. I have owned most of the good ones including the Crown, Eagle, TFV4, Melo3 etc.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Where did u get the Pure?? I've been waiting for that!!

It's the only tank that's really got me interested since the Crown!


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/9/16)

Baker said:


> Where did u get the Pure?? I've been waiting for that!!
> 
> It's the only tank that's really got me interested since the Crown!


Cloud Lounge Fourways bud. Haven't seen any other Vendors who stock it.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker (13/9/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Cloud Lounge Fourways bud. Haven't seen any other Vendors who stock it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Awesome thanks!

Uncle @Rob Fisher, time to review another tank!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/16)

Baker said:


> Awesome thanks!
> 
> Uncle @Rob Fisher, time to review another tank!



I was very excited when I first heard about it... but they make a big song and dance about ceramic but the fact is it's a normal Cotton Wick and the tank or parts of it are ceramic... so I'm going to pass on this one.


----------



## Baker (13/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was very excited when I first heard about it... but they make a big song and dance about ceramic but the fact is it's a normal Cotton Wick and the tank or parts of it are ceramic... so I'm going to pass on this one.



Yeah i knew it's just the casing that's ceramic, I thought u were just excited about the flavor.

Anyway I'll try it as soon as I can get one!

@OnePowerfulCorsa, can u elaborate a bit more, particularly compared to the Crown? How long have u had it? How long do the coils last? How's the airflow? Any leaking? Anything else?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/16)

Baker said:


> Yeah i knew it's just the casing that's ceramic, I thought u were just excited about the flavor.
> 
> Anyway I'll try it as soon as I can get one!



Please let me know how it goes? I must say I am just so smitten with the Serpent Mini 25... I don't think I have been as excited about a tank since I discovered cCells!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/9/16)

Baker said:


> Yeah i knew it's just the casing that's ceramic, I thought u were just excited about the flavor.
> 
> Anyway I'll try it as soon as I can get one!
> 
> @OnePowerfulCorsa, can u elaborate a bit more, particularly compared to the Crown? How long have u had it? How long do the coils last? How's the airflow? Any leaking? Anything else?


Had it since Saturday so can't say how long the coils last. No leaking as its a cup design with top airflow. Massive amounts of airflow and it runs at a maximum of 70w on the 0.25ohm coil. So far I have tried 4 different juices and all were excellent flavour wise with massive cloud production. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Had it since Saturday so can't say how long the coils last. No leaking as its a cup design with top airflow. Massive amounts of airflow and it runs at a maximum of 70w on the 0.25ohm coil. So far I have tried 4 different juices and all were excellent flavour wise with massive cloud production.



Please stop... I have enough tanks... the FOMO is beginning!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Please stop... I have enough tanks... the FOMO is beginning!


Uncle Rob I have tried the ceramics all of them and although these are not really ceramic they are much better in flavour production. If you in JHB anytime soon you are welcome to try mine for a bit. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (13/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Please stop... I have enough tanks... the FOMO is beginning!



Haha, you know you have to!

If not then yip I'll let u know. I'll have to wait for delivery to Cpt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (14/9/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> hi guys its me again lol
> 
> so it has come down to the rx200s mod for me , i scheme its best bang for buck in the good wattage mods so far ,
> 
> ...


I bought a 528 customs v3 black clone from 3fvapes for $10.00usd.A great tank,5ml.no leaks,great flavor.It also comes w/ a chuff cap and 3ml. glass and chimney.I use this thing every day.This rbta is a bargain and a wonderful surprise.l would suggest that any vapers check it out!


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (14/9/16)

lol guys thanks for the info im gonna have to go out and try some of these as i am even more confused now lol


----------



## DarkSide (14/9/16)

With both the Limitless XL and Smok TFV8, the wicking is similar, fluff out the ends of the cotton, tuck into juice wells, juice wells must be completely filled with the cotton but not tightly packed, both used almost every day, no leaks and clouds "for days". Learnt the hard way, coil building is easy, wicking is the "craft" to master.
Suppose it is the "side-effect" of converting all to vaping, they all start on the commercial coils, then when the "big-guns" call, they purchase the Griffen's, Smok's, Gemini's, etc., and these are brought to me. Enjoy the building and teaching the excited "new" vapers on the joys of building (and safety), get such a kick when they come and proudly show their efforts and most times when there is an issue, it is due to wicking, which is quickly sorted out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/9/16)

Hi Guys, see that we speaking about tanks I would like to hear some thoughts on a tank I am getting this evening, hope the OP doesn't mind.

Does anyone own an Azeroth or have experience vaping on one? Please share your thoughts.


----------



## boxerulez (14/9/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> hey what is a c4 bud



Sorry i missed this.

The C4 is the stock coils (quad coil screw in coils) The one with the LED lights inside.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (14/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi Guys, see that we speaking about tanks I would like to hear some thoughts on a tank I am getting this evening, hope the OP doesn't mind.
> 
> Does anyone own an Azeroth or have experience vaping on one? Please share your thoughts.



knock yourself our bud


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/9/16)

Scissorhands said:


> The tfv8 will introduce you to wrapping your own coils once the pre made coils are finished , you will realise how easy and cost effective it actually is . . . Then when your vape budget is blown to pieces due to the thirst of modern tanks you will venture into DIY . . . With all the hard earned cash you saved from building and DIY you will buy countless Rtas in search of the perfect vape. At least that was my story with the tfv4 at the start of this year


Sooooo true. Lol


----------



## moonunit (14/9/16)

I know it wasn't part of your list of tanks, but maybe have a look at the Lemo 3, it takes stock Atlantis type coils and it has a proper RTA deck which can be swapped out. Afaik the Atlantis style coils can't handle as much power as the TV8 or XL C4, but an option considering the RTA. Also one of the best tanks I have used to date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/9/16)

Baker said:


> I can't imagine anything being easier than the Uwell Crown - I have 3 of them.
> 
> The only thing u need is patience when priming the coil. Awesome flavor and clouds, easy top fill, and no leaks. I'm pretty sure the coils last longer than any other stock cotton coils on the market (if primed properly).
> 
> Definite winner!



You must see the Crown 2....!! Been using it for the last month or so and it kicks ass. I have a TFV8 and the crown 2 is my go to...

Now, if I can just get replacements coils...





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (14/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> You must see the Crown 2....!! Been using it for the last month or so and it kicks ass. I have a TFV8 and the crown 2 is my go to...
> 
> Now, if I can just get replacements coils...
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm definitely planning to get one, just waiting for it to be available in Cape Town, or for Vape Cartel to restock the coffee color!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (16/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> You must see the Crown 2....!! Been using it for the last month or so and it kicks ass. I have a TFV8 and the crown 2 is my go to...
> 
> Now, if I can just get replacements coils...
> 
> ...



hey man so you rate the crown 2 better than your v8 and hows the stock coils readily available and is it cheaper than replacing v8 stock coils?


----------



## Silver (16/9/16)

Hi @Vape_Da_Ape 
Just caught up with this thread now
Good to see you asking folk for their experiences on the tanks and doing the research first
Also uncovering a few interesting things from everyone's answers, so thanks for that

I have not had any experience with the tanks being talked about so cant offer advice here

Would be interested to hear what you decide on and how you find it. Let us know


----------



## Schnappie (16/9/16)

Dont overlook the Joyetech Ultimo tank either. Fantastic airflow and flavour with some nice coil offerings. Clapton, notch, ceramics and RBA if I recall reading correctly


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (16/9/16)

also guys please advice a tank that doesnt chew through stock coils like mad , i dont mind it being thirsty but having to replace coils all the time would suck hey, basically i need a tank with good clouds and good flavour good capacity and decent juice consumption lol , with stock coils that need replacing maybe once a month lol i know im asking for a unicorn maybe lol , i plan on using an rx200s


----------



## Silver (16/9/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> also guys please advice a tank that doesnt chew through stock coils like mad , i dont mind it being thirsty but having to replace coils all the time would suck hey, basically i need a tank with good clouds and good flavour good capacity and decent juice consumption lol , with stock coils that need replacing maybe once a month lol i know im asking for a unicorn maybe lol , i plan on using an rx200s



Hi @Vape_Da_Ape , its not easy to find commercial coils that last long yet still produce great clouds
Also depends on what juices you are vaping. If they are easy on the coils and wicks then it will last longer.
In my opinion you may need a compromise solution of sorts if coil economy is your priority

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baker (16/9/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> also guys please advice a tank that doesnt chew through stock coils like mad , i dont mind it being thirsty but having to replace coils all the time would suck hey, basically i need a tank with good clouds and good flavour good capacity and decent juice consumption lol , with stock coils that need replacing maybe once a month lol i know im asking for a unicorn maybe lol , i plan on using an rx200s



My Crown 1 coils last more than a month. I don't know about the Crown 2.

I don't think there are other stock cotton coils that last longer. You could go with ceramics which apparently last longer but someone else would need to confirm.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (16/9/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Vape_Da_Ape , its not easy to find commercial coils that last long yet still produce great clouds
> Also depends on what juices you are vaping. If they are easy on the coils and wicks then it will last longer.
> In my opinion you may need a compromise solution of sorts if coil economy is your priority



@Silver any suggestion then mate? i dont mind compromising i rather have a thirsty tank than thirsty coil eater lol


----------



## Silver (16/9/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> @Silver any suggestion then mate? i dont mind compromising i rather have a thirsty tank than thirsty coil eater lol



Ok i dont have experience with this - ie the higher powered tanks like the TFV8 with commercial coils
But all i am saying is that trying to get coil economy out of that setup seems unlikely to me
What juices are you vaping? What mg strength?
What is your current setup? What power?


----------



## Darth Vaper (16/9/16)

@Vape_Da_Ape - I would seriously look at a tank (like the Melo 3 Mini) that can take the Vaporesso cCell coils. Because they are ceramic, these are by far the longest lasting commercial coils I have tried... if you prime them well & treat them nice, they can last for way more than a month.


----------



## Darth Vaper (16/9/16)

Oh... and the flavour of the cCell coils, especially for fruity menthols, is sublime. Unbeatable in my opinion


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/9/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> hey man so you rate the crown 2 better than your v8 and hows the stock coils readily available and is it cheaper than replacing v8 stock coils?



Difficult to give a definitive answer here... Both are brilliant tanks - I'll try and explain:

The Crown 2 is a bit more reserved - she is elegant and provides outstanding flavour, cloud and beauty. She will play the roll of the Rolls Royce. She looks amazing but has the power to kick any contenders' ass. The coils are still impossible to find locally as the tank is not available in SA yet...My coils have been going for about 4 weeks now with no sign of letting up. They have releases and RBA in the states - still to land locally though.

The TVF8 is the aggressive Subaru and packs an almighty punch 24/7 - feed it regularly and it will not disappoint. The coils are readily available and the RBA is a breeze - even a noob can pull off a decent build.

I trust that this confuses you even more!


----------



## Spydro (16/9/16)

No experience with those you inquired about. But since you want to use coil heads instead of rebuilding, the Melo III (4ml)/Melo III Mini(2ml) top fill tanks with Vaporesso cCells (now that they have figured them out) are an easy fix. The tanks don't leak or airlock, the cCells give excellent flavor and plenty of vapor @30W with the .9Ω cell, and folks like their newer .6Ω that can run higher as well. And they last a very long time with most liquids, especially if you run the same liquid on each cell all the time. It's not a big deal to change cells and store them in small marked zip lock bags for future use with their liquid again when you want to install a new one for another liquid in the tank. I did that with my first couple of Melo tanks using several different liquids in them. In their day I really liked my 5 Melo's despite the draw being restricted for my long DLH's. While set aside with so many others to choose from now I'd still use them sometimes, so they are not permanently retired yet. I'm more into the rebuildable tanks though that I can match the build to the joose... with my three 22mm and three 24mm Avocado's being better than all the others for my uses. Most of the others leak or are all too soon didn't cut the mustard in some way that I refuse to deal with. It's become a tank graveyard around here of hyped tanks that I will not use again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baker (16/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Difficult to give a definitive answer here... Both are brilliant tanks - I'll try and explain:
> 
> The Crown 2 is a bit more reserved - she is elegant and provides outstanding flavour, cloud and beauty. She will play the roll of the Rolls Royce. She looks amazing but has the power to kick any contenders' ass. The coils are still impossible to find locally as the tank is not available in SA yet...My coils have been going for about 4 weeks now with no sign of letting up. They have releases and RBA in the states - still to land locally though.
> 
> ...



Have u checked Vape Cartel? I don't know if they're out of stock but they definitely had the tank and coils. 

The fact that u said it's not available in SA yet made me realize u may not know they have/had.


----------



## Baker (16/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Difficult to give a definitive answer here... Both are brilliant tanks - I'll try and explain:
> 
> The Crown 2 is a bit more reserved - she is elegant and provides outstanding flavour, cloud and beauty. She will play the roll of the Rolls Royce. She looks amazing but has the power to kick any contenders' ass. The coils are still impossible to find locally as the tank is not available in SA yet...My coils have been going for about 4 weeks now with no sign of letting up. They have releases and RBA in the states - still to land locally though.
> 
> ...



Looks like they still have, here u go... http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...-replacement-coils-4-pack?variant=25594846147

The tank as well... http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect.../crown-2-sub-ohm-atomizer?variant=25594408579

They're just out of stock of the coffee color tank, which is the one I want.


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/9/16)

Baker said:


> Looks like they still have, here u go... http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...-replacement-coils-4-pack?variant=25594846147
> 
> The tank as well... http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect.../crown-2-sub-ohm-atomizer?variant=25594408579
> 
> They're just out of stock of the coffee color tank, which is the one I want.



Thanks! Yes, I'm aware that the tanks are available at VapeCartel - the problem is that I have asked them on numerous occasions to verify which version of the coils these are as there were issues with V1 and V2 of the coils. V3 is what I require but I'm not getting any response from them to confirm whether it is V3...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/16)

100% Agree with everyone that suggested the Melo 3 with cCell... but there is also another option now and that's the iJust S Tank... works well with no leaking and takes a cCell and the big bonus is it has a bigger capacity than the Melo 3 Mini 2ml tank! 3 days with no airlock! Chicken Dinner!


----------



## Darth Vaper (16/9/16)

@Rob Fisher but, for some entirely weird an unknown reason, everyone I know who's used the cCell's (in various tanks) never had any issue with the first coil. The airlock issues only seem to appear with the second coil (aside from some workarounds, and with the exception of the Melo 3)


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> @Rob Fisher but, for some entirely weird an unknown reason, everyone I know who's used the cCell's (in various tanks) never had any issue with the first coil. The airlock issues only seem to appear with the second coil (aside from some workarounds, and with the exception of the Melo 3)



Yip I can identify with that too... there is little doubt that there are various "flavours" of cCell production and despite emailing Vaporesso I could never get a decent answer.


----------



## Spydro (16/9/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> @Rob Fisher but, for some entirely weird an unknown reason, everyone I know who's used the cCell's (in various tanks) never had any issue with the first coil. The airlock issues only seem to appear with the second coil (aside from some workarounds, and with the exception of the Melo 3)



Air lock issues with Vaporesso cCell tanks especially was a widespread SA thing. But none of my cCell tanks have ever had an airlock issue with the .9 cCells I used that were bought from a US supplier (I did not use any of the coils they included in with the tanks). That included 3 Target 2's, 2 Gemini's and 5 Melo III/Melo III Mini tanks. For that matter not a single tank I've bough has ever had airlock issues.


----------

